# How to run maintenance on an android phone?



## IamPotato (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm just curious about what can be done to keep a phone running like it should.

For example, on a computer we can run registry cleaners, anti-virus, malware cleaners, defrag etc

I decided to keep my phone of 2 years instead of upgrading (with the intention of saving some money) and just want to know if there's anything I can to keep it playing nice. 

I have a Galaxy S4.

Thanks


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Android doesn't have a registry.

If you install a bad app to your phone, you'll have to do a hard reset.


----------



## IamPotato (Jan 8, 2015)

No bad apps as I rarely download anything, unless you count Pokemon Go as a bad app, as I am sure many do haha


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If you've only downloaded one app on your smart phone, then there's even less risk than the already very minimal risk.

You don't need cleaners, scanners, or anything.

You may need to do a full reset every year or so.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So just what is a hard reset and full reset and what happens?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Both terms generally mean the same. The phone goes back to factory settings. All programs, data, and accounts are deleted.

With Android, apps are reinstalled and Google data reloaded when you log in with your Google account.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks Tony.


----------

